# Rasenrennen 2012 Olpe Fahlenscheid



## tatio (11. August 2012)

Das besondere Downhillrennen für jedermann in diesem Jahr zu Gunsten der Aids Hilfe.


Bald ist es wieder so weit. Zum dritten Mal veranstalten wir unter der Schirmherrschaft des TV Olpe dieses etwas andere Rennen. Und das alles für einen guten Zweck. Nachdem im ersten Jahr bei extremen Bedingungen 105 Fahrer am Start waren, konnte man im letzten Jahr an zwei Tagen schon 170 Zeiten nehmen und anschliessend die besten 32 im Battlemodus um die ersten Ränge kämpfen sehen. Gänsehaut garantiert. Warum Rasenrennen? Weil das ganze zu zwei Drittel auf der Wiese des Skihangs durch offene Wiesenkurven führt. Hier ist Fahrtechnik gefragt. Auch wenn die Strecke von jedermann gemeistert werden kann, kommt auch die härtere Fraktion auf ihre Kosten. Diverse Sprünge und ein Wallride säumen den Weg bergab. Da bleibt auch mal genügend Airtime zum stylen. Durch die Unterteilung in verschiedene Klassen (U11, U17, Men, Women) haben auch die Jüngeren und die Damen eine Chance auf einen der zahlreichen Preise der Sponsoren. Aber auch die Zuschauer sollen auf ihre Kosten kommen. In einer Verlosung werden neben diversen Kleinteilen und Klamotten auch 2 Hardtailrahmen zu gewinnen sein. Der Eintritt ist frei, jeder der mitfahren möchte kann sich ab dem 30.Juli anmelden und bekommt für 15 Euro ein Shirt, ein paar Goodies und wird zudem noch mit dem Schlepplift bergauf transportiert. Neben dem Renngeschehen haben die Fahrer die Möglichkeit sich ein wenig auf den in einem Genehmigungsverfahren befindlichen Strecken neben der Rennstrecke auszutoben. Da das ganze 2 Tage dauert wird wie schon im letzten Jahr ein Zeltplatz eingerichtet.



Verfolgt das Ganze auch bei Facebook hier gibt es immer wieder aktuelle News:
(das kann jedermann sehen, auch wenn er nicht bei Facebook angemeldet ist)

www.facebook.com/rasenrennen

www.froerider.de

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1185392

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/42844


----------

